# Mesquite haul



## Bean_counter (Mar 8, 2020)

Took the wife and kids down to Abilene to pick up some skeet from a guy I’ve bought from before. Some of these have some burl on them as well as mistletoe. Hope to cut in to them soon

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2020)

I wanna see what you turn from the mistletoe!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 8, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wanna see what you turn from the mistletoe!


It’s just a little weed that infects the tree like a parasite. Can’t really turn it. Middle chunk on the bottom you can see a piece of it


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2020)

I know that but I wanna see you turn it! Very, very, very small goblet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I know that but I wanna see you turn it! Very, very, very small goblet!



Like this, from @Spinartist ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> It’s just a little weed that infects the tree like a parasite. Can’t really turn it. Middle chunk on the bottom you can see a piece of it


Sometimes if it's old it makes for an interesting piece of wood--not necessarily with eyes,
Nice haul! BTW


----------

